# Pat the Bunny / AJJ / 37 Cents (Peep this shit)



## NihilisticNihilist (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm sure most of us have heard this guy at one point or another, thought i'd just leave this hear for anyone who hasn't had the chance to hear him. His music has been a pretty big part of my life for the last couple of years.


 

And I guess i'll go ahead and throw in some Andrew Jackons Jihad for good measure. ;D 
 

 
Fucking love this man, I would give the big toe on my left foot to see this man play.

Misewell throw in some 37 Cents to round it all off


----------

